# Vertragsstrafe für Spaßbieter bei eBay zulässig



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69800


> Bieter, die bei Online-Auktionen ohne tatsächliche Kaufabsicht Angebote abgeben,
> können vom Verkäufer wirksam mit einer Vertragsstrafe von 30 Prozent des letzten Gebots belegt
> werden. Dies hat das Amtsgericht (AG) Bremen bestätigt und einen Spaßbieter zur Zahlung
> von rund 1700 Euro verurteilt (Az. 16 C 168/05). Die Anwaltskosten und die Versteigerungsgebühr
> ...


cp


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Vertragsstrafe für Spaßbieter bei eBay zulässig*

Leider gilt dies Urteil aber nur, wenn man diese sogenannte "Spaßbieterklausel" nicht regelmäßig einsetzt, denn in diesem falle liefe es unter AGB und wäre nichtig.
Und die Anwaltskosten und Gebühren wurden auch nur nicht erstattet, da die "Vertragsstrafe" diesen "Verlust " schon mit abdeckte.

Also wieder kein geeignetes Mittel gegen Spaßbieter :-(

magusch26


----------

